# DBSTalk First Look: Fall 2009 Software Update



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The DBSTalk Cutting Edge test team is proud to present this First Look at the Fall 2009 Software Update for HR2x and R22 Receivers.

Special Thanks to HRJustin and Smuuth for excellent words, and Doug Brott and Draconis for photos and screen captures. Click on the link for a PDF:

Fall 2009 Software Update First Look


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice work CE Team!


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Saweeeeeet looking first look!

I wish DirecTV would distribute something that was 1/2 as informative...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice documentation!

The FAQ section is fine work.


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice job. That is a great write-up.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Good job, folks! :up:


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Ditto.....


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Very nice work guys! It looks great!


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

D* should be paying you guys to do this.

(I know it's a labor of love, but still...)


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Looks good. It should be very helpful.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Very nice job guys!

- Merg


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow! Very nice. Good job.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Extremely minor formatting and text changes have been made. If you've already downloaded the earlier version, you're still ok. If not, the link is still the same:

Fall 2009 Software Update First Look


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I continue to be impressed by the thoroughness, usability and professionalism that go into these "first look" documents.

I think this one is the best one I've seen yet (and all of them have been outstanding). Congratulations to all for a job *very* well done!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Very nice work gents, looks very becoming of DBSTalk.com!


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

Nicely done folks.


----------



## WyldCard (Aug 14, 2008)

Outstanding documentation.


----------



## lvman1081 (Feb 12, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Azeke (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice and succint.

Peace and blessings,

Azeke


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Great Job!.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

What everybody else said +1. It is clearly written and complete, much nicer than the bill insert I got a few days ago. A big thumbs up!!!


----------



## FYRPLG (Nov 11, 2006)

Great job team.

To bad everyone don't have access to this info.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Excellent job as always guys, keep up the good work !!!!!!


----------



## james hyde (Nov 6, 2009)

this is for 0x42ee on the h23-600........


----------

